# المحرك (من اعدادي)



## bader_m (24 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

............................

المحرك 

تعريف المحرك (باختصار) 
محرك هو بمثابة القلب النابض لاي اله تعمل على هذا الكوكب 
وهو مصدر الطاقه فيها

انواع المحركات 

1- محركات ذات احتراق خارجي 
وهي 
محركات البخاريه وكان اول سياره تم اختراعها تعمل بالمحرك البخاري 
2- محركات احتراق داخلي 
وهذا النوع ايضا ينقسم الى قسمين ايضا 
1- اشعال ذاتي 
وهي المحركات التي تعمل الديزل 
2- اشعال خارجي ( التي تحتوي على شمعة اشعال )
وهي المحركات التي تعمل بالبنزين
وتنقسم المحركات من حيث طريقه عملها الى قسمين 
1- رحويه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

............................

المحرك 

تعريف المحرك (باختصار) 
محرك هو بمثابة القلب النابض لاي اله تعمل على هذا الكوكب 
وهو مصدر الطاقه فيها

انواع المحركات 

1- محركات ذات احتراق خارجي 
وهي 
محركات البخاريه وكان اول سياره تم اختراعها تعمل بالمحرك البخاري 
2- محركات احتراق داخلي 
وهذا النوع ايضا ينقسم الى قسمين ايضا 
1- اشعال ذاتي 
وهي المحركات التي تعمل الديزل 
2- اشعال خارجي ( التي تحتوي على شمعة اشعال )
وهي المحركات التي تعمل بالبنزين
وتنقسم المحركات من حيث طريقه عملها الى قسمين 
1- رحويه









وتم اختراع هذا المحرك على يد المهندس الالماني فانكل وذالك عام 1954 م ( ارجع الى الدرس الاول )
وهو نادر الاستخدام في المركبات الاليه 
ونجده في سياره مازدا الرياضه المشهوره 
RX8 

..........
- محركات تردديه 
وهذه ايضا تنقسم الى قسميين 
1- محرك ثنائي الشوط 
وهو المحرك التي يدور عمود المرفق مره واحد حتى تكتمل دورة المحرك 
وهذا النوع نجده منتشر في الدراجات الناريه و نادر جدا ما نجده في السيارات 
2- محرك رباعي الشوط 
وهو المحرك الذي يحتاح ان يدور عمود مرفقه الى دورتيين حتى تكتمل دورة المحرك 
وهذا النوع اكثر انتشار من المحرك الثنائي وهو مستخدم في جميع السيارات 
ونادر جدا ما نجد سياره تستخدم محركات المروحيه او الثنائي الشوط 
للذالك 
سوف يكون محور حديثنا عن المحركات الرباعية الشوط فقط 
المحرك الرباعي الشوط 
وسبب تسميته بمحرك رباعي الشوط 
هو مراحل الاربع الذي مر بها المحرك حتى نحصل على الدوره الكامله .
وقبل الخوض في هذا المراحل و تفصيلتها 
سوف نتعرف على غرفة الاحتراق و مكوناتها الاساسيه 








بعد ان تعرفنا الى الاجزاء المكونه لغرفة الاحتراق
وقبل الدخول في تفاصيل مراحل عمل المحرك الرباعي الشوط 
علينا التعرف على النقطة الميتة .
اذا 
ما المقصورد بالنقطه الميته ؟ 
1- نقطه ميته عليا : اعلى نقطه يصل اليها المكبس 
2- نقطه ميته سفلى: اسفل نقطه يصل اليها المكبس 
ومسافه بين هتيين النقطتيين تسمى بالشوط محرك .
الاشواط الاربعة لمحرك الجازلين (البانزين)

1 - شوط السحب 
وهو الشوط الذي يتم فيه سحب الوقود الى داخل غرفة الاحتراق 
في بدايه 
ينزل المكبس متجه الى اسفل نحو نقظه الميته السفلى ويكون في هذه الحظه صمام الوقود مفتوح لكي يسمح لدخول الوقود الى غرفة الاحتراق وبعد ان يصل المكبس الى نقطه الميته السفلى يغلق صمام دخول الوقود 
والى هنا تنتهى مرحله الشوط السحب 
صمام الوقود : مفتوح 
صمام العادم : مغلق
اتجاة المكبس : اسفل 
2 -شوط الضغط
يصعد المكبس من الاسفل الى الاعلى متجه الى النقطه الميته العليا وتكون جميع صمامات مغلقه 
(الوقود و العادم )
الى ان يصل المكبس الى قبل النقطه الميته العليا بقليل جدا ( ما يعادل درجتيين او ثلاث )
و نتيجة عدم وجود مخرج للوقود داخل غرفة الاحتراق يكون الوقود بحالة ضغظ شديد 
صمام الوقود : مغلق 
صمام العادم : مغلق
اتجاة المكبس : اعلى
3 -شوط القدره 
في هذه المرحله يكون الصمامات ( الوقود و العادم ) مغلقان والمكبس قبل نهايه النقطعه الميته العليا ويكون الضغط داخل الغرفه عالي جدا 
عندها تنطلق شراره من شمعة الاحتراق ( البوجي ) 
فينتج عن هذا 
قوه انفجار عالية جدا 
وهذه الانفجار الهائل لا يجد له طريقه سوى انه يدفع المكبس الى اسفل نحو النقطه الميته السفلى 
وهنا ينتهى شوط القدره 
صمام الوقود : مغلق 
صمام العادم : مغلق 
اتجاة المكبس : اسفل
4 - شوط العادم 
يكون المكبس متجه الى النقطه الميته العليا 
صمام العادم مفتوح حتى يخرج الوقود المحترق من غرفة الاحتراق 
وبهذا المرحله تكون اكتمل دوره المحرك و تستمر هذا الحركه المكانيكيه حتى يتوقف المحرك
صمام الوقود : مغلق 
صمام العادم : مفتوح 
اتجاة المكبس : اعلى 

هذه الصوره عباره عن مقطع طولي لمحرك ذو ثمان اسطونات موضحه فيه اجزاء المحرك الداخليه والخارجيه (محرك فورتيك من صنع جنرال موترز) 
يعني مكينة جمس مديلات 2000-2006 

المحرك 
المقطع الامامي 





1- صمام ( البلف ) 
2- عيار الزيت 
3- مجمع الوقود ( الثلاجه ) 
4- انبوب تعبئة الزيت 
5- مدخل الهواء 
6- عصاء الصمام ( عصا البلف ) 
7- كوع ماء 
8- بكرة سير الهواء 
9- كتلة الاسطوانات ( السلندر او البلوك ) 
10- سير عمود الكامات ( سير التيمن ) 
11- بكرة عمود المرفق ( الكرنك ) 
12- بكرة علبة زيت المقود ( الدركسون )
13- المولد الكهرب (الدينمو)
14- زنبرك الصمام ( ياي البلف ) 
..........
مقطع الخلفي 





15- غطاء المحرك 
16- كوع ماء التبريد 
17- علبة زيت الدركسون 
18- مواصير العادم ( الاكزوزت ) 
19- عمود المرفق ( الكرنك ) 
20- خزان زيت المحرك ( الكرتيير ) 
21- المكبس ( البستم ) 
22- اسلاك شمعة الاشعال ( اسلاك البواجي ) 
23- ترس تدوير عمود المرفق ( الكرنك ) 
24- عمود الكامات ( التيمن ) 
25- مجمع الوقود ( الثلاجه ) 
26- ملف الاشعال ( الكويل ) 
ملاحظه 
تختلف بعض التسميات من بلد الى اخر و من منطقه الى اخرى 
وهذه صوره للمحرك ياباني (مفكك )






1- المكبس (البستم)
2- ذارع المكبس 
3- شنابر 
4- لقم عمود المرفق (جمع لقمه)
5- عمود المرفق ( الكرنك ) 
6- كتلة الاسطوانات ( السلندر ) 
7- غطاء صدر 
8- سير الدينمو و بكرة 
9- شداد سير 
10 - دينمو 
11- سير عمود الكامات و بكره ( عمود كامات و الزيت )و شداد سير الكامات 
12- عمود الكامات 
13 - تكاية البلف (الصمام ) 
14- صمامات 
15- راس المحرك 
16- عداد السرعة المحرك (RPM)
17- مجمع الوقود ( الثلاجه ) 
18 - حساس الحراره 
19- انابيب العادم ( القزوزت ) 
20- مخزن الزيت ( الكارتير )
21- لقم عمود الكامات ( جمع لقمه )
22- اسلاك شمعة الاشعال ( اسلاك البواجي ) 
23- سنبرك الصمام ( الياي ) 
24- شمة الاشعال ( البوجي ) 
25- غطاء راس المحرك 
26- انبوب الوقود 
27- وجه مجمع الوقود ( الثلاجه ) 
28- وجه راس المحرك 
29- مضخة الزيت ( طرنبة الزيت ) 
30- موزع الشراره ( الديلكو ) 
31- بخاخ الوقود 

..........

بعد ان قمنا بالتعرف على اجزاء المحرك
سوف نتعرف الى اشكال المحركات الالية 
- اشكال المحركات من حيث ترتيب الاسطوانات
هناك اشكال عده و كثيره ولكن سوف نختصر الكلام على نوعيين فقط لانها الاكثر انتشارا من غيرها 
النوع الاولى 





تكون الاسطوانات المكونه للمحرك ( 4 , 6, 3, ..الخ ) على خط مستقيم واحد 
كما موضح بالشكل 
( شكل ) 
ويمتاز هذا النوع من المحركات 
1- طول عمره الافتراضي 
2- سهل الصيانه 
عيوبه 
1- ضعف في العزم ( مقارنه في الاشكال الاخرى) 
2- كبر حجمه
امثله على محركات تستخدم هذا النوع 
محرك الباترول و كذالك الاندكروزر (6 اسطوانات)و الهايلكس و الكامري ( 4 اسطوانات ) و الداتسون ( بيك اب نيسان ) .............الخ 
النوع الثاني 






تكون الاسطوانات على شكل V كما في الشكل التالي 
يمتاز هذا النوع من المحركات 
1- قوه جباره 
2- صغر الحجم 
عيوبه 
1- كثير الاعطال ( مقارنه بالمحركات المستقيمه )
2- صعب الصيانه 
امثله على محركات تستخدم هذا النوع
جميع المحركات الامريكيه ذات ثمان اسطوانات ( فورد و شفرليه و كرايسلر ) 
اما في الياباني 
نجد محرك لكزس و الكامري ( 6 اسطوانات ) و المكسيما .............الخ 


*يتبع الرجاء عدم الرد *


----------



## bader_m (24 يناير 2011)

انواع المحركات من حيث موقع عدد عمود الكامات 
هناك اشكال و انواع عده 
انواع عمود الكامات من حيث موقعه 
هناك نوعان رئسيان








الاول 
يكون عمود الكامات اسفل راس المحرك (OHV)
ومن الامثله التي تستخدم هذا النوع 
لاندكروز مديل المحرك (1F, 2F,3F) = مديلات القديمه من لاندكروز 1991 وما قبلها 
و كذالك الباترول (TB42) = مديلات 1990 الى 2004 
وكذالك الجيب الشروكي (jeep) = مديلات القديمه من 2002 و قبلها 
وايضا اغلب محركات الشفرلية = LT1 , LS1 , 
Vortec (ما عدا المحرك ذو ست اسطوانات) 
وجميع محركات الشفر القديمه من مديل 1977 الى 1999 (350-454-305-366-427 الخ )
الثاني 
يكون عمود الكامات في اعلى راس المحرك (SOHC)
من الامثله على هذا النوع 
(22R) = وهو محرك الكرسيدا و الهايلكس (1986-1996)
وكذالك محركات الكامري جميعها ( 4, 6 اسطونات ) 
(Z20 , Z24) = محركات ابيك اب نيسان ( داتسون ) مديلات ( 1986 - 1996 )
فورد (4.6) = مديلات (1992-2006) 
........
في الممديلات الحديثة للسيارات الاروبية و اليابانيه و قليل من الامركية 
ظهر نوع اطلق علية (DOHC) 
ويعني = عمودين كامات لكل راس محرك 
مثلا






1- ترس عمود الكامات (التيمن)
محركات التويوتا 
الكامري و الهايلكس و لاندكروزر و كرولا 
النيسان 
المكسيما و الباثفندر و الصني 
الهوندا 
اكورد 
اما في السيارات الاربية 
BMW , بيجو 
وبنسبه للامريكي 
محرك الشفرلية Vortec فقط ذو الست السطونات سعة (4.2) لتر 
الموجود في تيربليزر 


الرجاء عدم الرد يتبع


----------



## bader_m (24 يناير 2011)

بعد ان تعرفنا في الدروس السابق عن المحرك و اجزاءه و كذالك الانواعه و كيفه عمله 
في هذا الموضوع سوف نتكلم عن الدوائر المكمله للمحرك . 
دوائر المحرك البنزين 

1- دائرة مجموعة الاشعال 
2- دائرة مجموعة الوقود 
3- دائرة مجموعة التبريد
4- دائرة مجموعة التزيت


الدوائر المكملة 
5- دائرة المولد الكهربائي 
6- دائرة بادي الحركة (سلف او المارش)
7- التكيف 
8 - الاناره 
(سوف تكتفي بذكرها)

...........
1- دائرة مجموعة الاشعال 






و التي تتكون من 
1- الكويل ( ملف الاشعال ) 
2- الديلكو ( موزع الشراره ) 
3- اسلاك البواجي ( اسلاك شمعة الاشعال )
4- البواجي ( شمعة الاشعال )
..........
2- دائرة مجموعة الوقود (اكتروني)





وتتكون من 
1- مضخة الوقود ( طرنبه ) 
2- انابيب توصيل الوقود 
3- المغذي ( الكربليتر او البخاخ ) 
4- فلتر الوقود 
5 - خزان الوقود 
وهذا دائره حقن ميكانيكية (الكالبليتر)




4- دائرة مجموعة التبريد 





1- المشع ( الرديتر ) 
2- الثرومستات (بلف الحرارة)
3- قمصان التبريد 
4- مروحه التبريد 
5- مضخة الماء 

........
5 - دائرة مجموعة التزيت 
وتتكون من






1- خزان الزيت ( الكارتير ) 
2- مضخة الزيت 
3- فلتر الزيت 
4- مجاري الزيت
............
وهذا مقطع في اليوتوب يوضح طريقة عمل المحرك 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_eYsHOIjj0&feature=player_embedded




تقبلوا تحياتي ​


----------



## اللبيب محمود (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على كرمك


----------



## سمير شربك (24 يناير 2011)

شرح وافي وكافي وبالتفصيل 
مع الرسومات الواضحه والدالة على كل جزء 
مع الفيديو الرائع 
تقبل تحياتي وشكري 
موضوع يستحق التثبيت


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (1 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر وتقدير لك من كل قلبي على هذا المجهود الرائع والمتميز
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Stylish (9 فبراير 2011)

يعطيك العافية

والابداع من طبعك


----------



## jehad_15568 (10 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور يا باشمهندس


----------

